

The startup that's reinventing website localization - laurentsabbah
https://www.bablic.com

======
laurentsabbah
Unlike other localization solutions, Bablic lets you edit your site in real
time through their editor.

Just enter your URL on the homepage, select the language you want to add and
choose from machine or human translation.

You can then manually edit all of the elements a user sees on your site (text,
images, css, forms, error msgs, etc) just by right-clicking on them in the
user-friendly visual editor.

